# Windows als Router verwenden



## Azi (17. Dezember 2005)

Ich bin am verzweifeln! Ich habe 2 PCs im Zimmer. Beide sind mit einem Switch verbunden. Rechner A hat eine Internetverbindung per WLAN, Rechner B nicht. Auf Rechner B läuft Linux, auf Rechner A Windows. Jetzt muss Rechner B aber auch mal ins Internet. Dazu muss Rechner A als Router fungieren und die Anfragen von der LAN-Karte auf die WLAN-Karte übertragen. Und ich bin schon die ganze Zeit auf der Suche nach Software, die sowas macht, aber ich finde nichts...


----------



## Neurodeamon (18. Dezember 2005)

Sofern es Windows 2000 und XP ist, gibt es die »Gemeinsame Verbindung«, damit kannst Du Internetsharing mit einer Netzwerkverbindung verwenden. Frühere Versionen von Windows benötigen ein Programm wie Wingate. Schau doch mal bei Tucows oder ähnlichen Softwarearchiven, es finden sich sicherlich ein paar Routerprogrämmchen 

P.S.: Sollte das nicht normalerweise anders herum laufen?
Linux als Router, Windows als Klient?


----------



## Alexander12 (18. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Ja, dacht Ich auch, wir haben nämlich nen Samba-Server und da hängen Windowsse dran.
Der vergibt dann auch schön die IPs etc.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Azi (18. Dezember 2005)

Hallo!
Ja, so ist es auch normal, allerdings haben wir da ein kleines Problem:
Wir hängen an einem "normalen" Router im Netz. Mein Windows-Rechner A hat einen WLAN-Adapter von Siemens. Allerdings weigert sich Siemens, einen Linux-Treiber herauszugeben. Bei Linux muss man dann auf den ndiswrapper zurückgreifen. Doch leider überhitzt sich bei benutzung dieser Software der Wlan-Adapter und fällt aus, und das innerhalb von ca. 10 Minuten. Rechner B, auf welchem Gentoo Linux installiert ist, ist mit dem Windows-Rechner A über ein LAN-Kabel verbunden. Beide Rechner haben einen Abstand von etwa einem Meter zu dem jeweils anderen. Der Router ist allerdings ein Stockwerk tiefer, deshalb benutzen wir hier auf WLAN. Da Rechner B ins Internet muss, muss Rechner A nun die Rolle eines Routers übernehmen und zum Router routen .

Eine Lösung habe ich jetzt auch gefunden, die hier schon erwähnte Internetfreigabe. Das war auch mein erster Gedanke gewesen, allerdings war aus irgendeinem Grunde diese Option ausgeblendet. Als ich später nochmal reinschaute, war sie plötzlich da .

Jetzt ergibt sich ein neues Problem, denn ich möchte Rechner B nun als Server benutzen. Bisher ist es noch mein Windows-PC, an dem alle Besucher hinkommen. Jetzt muss ich es nur noch irgendwie schaffen, dass alle Ports von der Internet-Verbindung zur Lan-Verbindung weitergeleitet werden. Da hab ich aber noch nicht gesucht, aber wenn ihr eine Lösung habt, könnt ihr mir die mit Sicherheit langwierige Suche ersparen ;-) . Bevor ich anfange zu Suchen, versuche ich erstmal, meine neue Linux-Distribution fertig einzurichten (Das es Zeitaufwendig werden wird, war mir klar, aber sooo Zeitaufwenig hab ich mir nicht gedacht... Aber es macht Spaß!).

Viel Spaß noch!
Azi


----------

